# Euro 2012 Spain - Ireland 14 June



## OddsPoster (Jun 14, 2012)

Spain - Ireland

1.30

5.50

10.00


----------



## tomsthomas (Jun 14, 2012)

*Spain vs. Ireland who will win?*







Date: June 15, 2012 Time: 2:45 AM (GMT +8:00) @ 12BET


The most recent match between Spain and Republic of Ireland was during the 2002 World Cup. The match was a closely-fought one at 1-1, only to be won by Spain via a penalty shootout.

Spain won all of their last 15 competitive games, including their 2010 World Cup championship title. They are also the champions of EURO 2008.

Republic of Ireland was unbeaten in 14 matches (both competitive and friendly). Their 3-1 loss to Croatia was their heaviest major tournament loss.






From the data above, who do you think will win the play off?


----------

